# Brettspiel-Kickstarter: Galaxy Defenders



## troschan (15. Juni 2014)

Galaxy Defenders ist ein Kickstarter für ein Miniaturen-Brettspiel im SciFi Setting. 
Dieser Kickstarter ist schon für die Erweiterungen, Ihr könnt das Grundspiel entweder im Einzelhandel finden, oder aber im größten Pledgelevel mit-backen. 

Warum mir Galaxy Defenders gefällt ist primär der X-Com Stil dem es folgt, mit Cameo Charakteren aus den SciFi Filmen der 80-ger und 90-Ger, sei es Ripley, Sarah Connor, MiB oder der Terminator himself.
Zudem ist es ein kooperatives Spiel, so dass mal wieder alle zusammen im Team spielen können. Und das Ganze auch in einer Kampagne, in der sich die Ergebnisse aus einer Mission auf die nächste auswirken.

Der Kickstarter läuft noch bis Dienstag Abend, hier der Link:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1402889231/galaxy-defenders-the-earth-strikes-back-boardgame


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. Juni 2014)

Mit XenoShyft Onslaught hättest du auch noch einen Kandidatem mit etwa der gleichen Thematik: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/coolminiornot/xenoshyft-onslaught?ref=footer

Btw, wo wir gerade bei Brettspielen sind: soll ich auch Brettspiele und Tabletop in meinem Sammelthread aufnehmen?


----------

